# What 2 Cars to buy for £25K



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

As per title,

Looking to go down the 2 Car Route, One as a Daily and a Second High Performance Car as a Better Weather Toy.

Basically I have had a break from Sports Cars for 3 Years, I sold my Golf R DSG in 2017 and did 3 things....

*1.* Bought an Immaculate 2005 Skoda Fabia VRS as a Daily.
*2. *Built an Apex Roofed, 23FT x 13FT with 9 Foot Door Garage in the Back Garden which is Carpeted with Heavy Duty Floor Tiles and has LED Roof Lighting.
*3.* Made a come back to Motorbikes and bought a Couple of New and Old Bikes.

2017/2018 where great Years for Bikes with regards to usage and Weather but in 2019 I got very little use out of the Bikes and I decided to have a Break from Bikes in 2020 because my OCD dictates I only ride them in fair/dry weather and given we live in the UK I am very limited :lol:

I sold all the Bikes in August 2019 and stupidly made an impulse buy on an 800 Mile Nearly New BMW S1000R Sport in December 

Then I replaced the Skoda Fabia VRS in January purely because it was now 15 years old and I was offered just £500 less than I paid for it 3 Years ago from a friend. I did my research and replaced it with what I thought was a modern equivalent and bought a Showroom Condition 2015 Suzuki Swift Sport with just 6000 Miles on the Clock...Within a few Weeks very sadly I knew I had made a mistake and 2 Months into Ownership now it is just not the right Car for me.

So I now had a Bike which tied up a considerable amount of Money and ultimately I didn't really want going forward and a New Daily driver which cost 3 x Times the amount of the Skoda and that I was not enjoying also.

I sold the BMW S1000R Motorbike yesterday Morning to a Dealership I know so the Garage is now empty and some funds freed up.

So my plan is....

*1.* Either P/X or Sell the Swift Sport Privately for another Daily Driver
*2.* Buy a Second Car to have as an occasional use, That is Garaged, Pampered, A Weekend and Fair Weather Car. Obviously it will get used in the Rain I am not going to limit myself like I did with the Bikes. I can also take my Wife in the Second Car as I never took her on the Bikes and when I travel down the Country to stay at my Dads can use it then.

I could buy just One Car that ticks all the boxes but my problem is that where I park at work the Spaces are limited so occasionally I have to find somewhere in Sheffield City Centre to leave it, I also get bored too easily having just One Car and that is why I sold the Golf R. I never used it as a Toy it just became and expensive Daily Driver and a worry whenever I left it anywhere, I never looked forward to Driving it because I had done 5/6 Commutes and come my Days off just Detailed it and left it parked up.

So these are my reasons for going down the 2 Car route and I appreciate you guys/gals taking the time to read all of the above....

So my question is, Which 2 Cars would you go for in my position and with my budget????

One as a Daily, Second as a Toy.

Fire away :thumb:

*Just to add...*

The Daily Driver needs to be something reliable, I can't really have a £500 Shed as I work shifts and unsociable hours so need something reasonable for work.

I think the Daily needs to be between the £3-5K Mark and the rest on a Toy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A Boxter, Cayman or a Lotus Evora would be a fun toy to have. 

Second hand values of Evoras seem stable.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kerr said:


> A Boxter, Cayman or a Lotus Evora would be a fun toy to have.
> 
> Second hand values of Evoras seem stable.


yes, £500 on a old Toyota or Honda, rest on a Cayman, Boxter or even 911 and before anyone says all engines fail they don't but there are some also avaliable with work done in that price range,


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

As a weekend car you want a car with a sense of occasion - not sure a Boxster or Cayman would give you that, certainly did not for me and they are still depreciating which is still a factor in overall running costs.

My Boxster despite being a decent one cost me more in maintenance and depreciation than any other car I have ever owned and did deliver what I expected, competent yes but not once did it make me want to go for a drive for fun

Evora is a good shout but I'd also consider an Exige / Elise or any one of a number of TVRs


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

it depends what you want for the car its self, Civics are resonably relaible and look ok, and seem to hold values ok if you keep to honda history, 

for toy if you want something that can do track, those Shefield/ Derbyshire roads and the A57 , also drive Sheffield city without ben shaken apart, Porsche will do it all, Camen 987 gen 2 has non of the earlier problems and prices are holding steady or rising, 

you won't get an Exige for around £20k thats any good or at all, maybe a 190, they drive more like a 911 and prone to snap over steer and lift off too so need practice and skill to drive at the limit, a Cayman is better and faster in every way, 

Honda S2000 is a great alround car well under budget but prices rising quickly for good later ones,


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The S2000 is a car I struggle with. I don't see the value in them at all.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

cheaper jaguar xe for daily and elise for fun, xe drives very well and im sure the elise does too


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Cheers for the suggestions so far, Unfortunately the usual Exotica doesn’t do much for me I am afraid. I wouldn’t want to get my leg in with a Porsche post Year 2000 as I only like the older stuff such as 993’s which are way out of my price range. 

The range of engines Lotus use for the Elise are less than favourable for me also, The K-Series I hate with a passion and the later Toyota lumps are Oil burners.

I think for me the Second Car doesn’t have to be something of a prestige Marque or a dedicated 2 Seater Sports Car but would be along the lines of a Modified Hatch, Possibly something stripped out and set up for Fast Road, Quite liked the idea of the 2015-2017 Civic Type R FK2 Turbo as they are supposed to be a bit too OTT for everyday but perfect for a Weekend blaster and hold their money well.

Totally appreciate the suggestions and I am not knocking anyone elses choices on what they would go for.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would spend £1000 on a banger, I understand what your saying about reliability but honestly a £1000 Avensis or Corrola will be more reliable than a £5000 Volkswagen. Realistically you should have kept the the Fabia, but given you didn't how about ....

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1030669

Thats 20k gone .....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-62-...735137?hash=item23d237ea21:g:gwEAAOSwdoldcQoa

or

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2014-FOR...988133?hash=item4455d7e425:g:8tMAAOSw3tdeTm01

Thats 25k gone ... or ......

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1209717

and have some change

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1095515

Thats even more money in the bank

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1109783

That doesn't quite blow the budget but does only give you £7 to spend on a second car.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

bonelorry said:


> Cheers for the suggestions so far, Unfortunately the usual Exotica doesn't do much for me I am afraid. I wouldn't want to get my leg in with a Porsche post Year 2000 as I only like the older stuff such as 993's which are way out of my price range.
> 
> The range of engines Lotus use for the Elise are less than favourable for me also, The K-Series I hate with a passion and the later Toyota lumps are Oil burners.
> 
> ...


you don't need much modifing for the FK2 if any for road really, set of KW coilovers, mild remap to smooth it out a bit or suit driving style, forged intercooler, fast road pads, most important full pro geometry setup, poly bushes if going on track, to sound a bit better a cat back exhaust

if it's not going on track regualrly pointles stripping anythng out, gain no benifit on public roads and more likely to make handeling worse by changing weight distribution,


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would spend £1000 on a banger, I understand what your saying about reliability but honestly a £1000 Avensis or Corrola will be more reliable than a £5000 Volkswagen. Realistically you should have kept the the Fabia, but given you didn't how about ....
> 
> https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1030669
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, Quite some bespoke options on those links! I will choose my following words carefully as what One Car enthusiast likes and another can be miles apart and it wouldn't do for us all to love the same things so I don't want to come across the wrong way.

I do like the Megane and to be fair something like that would tick all the boxes as a Second Car although I am generally not a massive fan of Renault's or French Cars in General....I once had a Peugeot 306 Rallye many Years ago but sold it for an Integra Type R and never looked back. Different era of Cars though I appreciate.

I can appreciate the Renault GTA and the Lotus Esprit but they are Cars I like to see at shows, Have a look around and appreciate but would never want to Own.

Hindsight is a wonderful thing and I should have kept the Fabia VRS however I have actually owned over 50 Performance Cars over the past 15 Years, Many of which have been top condition examples. I kept the Fabia VRS for 3 Years which is an absolute record for me :lol: Historically 3-6 Months and I sell them on generally to another Enthusiast/Owners Club Member.

In truth some of the most reliable Cars I have owned have been VW's, I have had 3 x MK5 Golf Edition 30's, 2 x MK6 Golf R's and a MK3 Golf GTI 8 Valve all never missed a beat.

I once Bought a Toyota Corolla G6R as a runabout for Winter which cosmetically was a nice Car but I was plagued with Lambda Sensor Faults, Emmision issues, Metal Brake Pipe Corrosion and Brake Caliper Seizures. Back then I was in the Motor Industry so had access to ramps and could get parts at Trade Price etc but those days are long gone now and truth be told I don't really fancy going down that route again.

Not saying this is the case with regards to all used VW vs Japanese aged Cars but just my experience.

Onto the Sierra Cosworth, This was One of these most disappointing Cars I have ever Driven and vowed never to Own. As an investment you cannot go wrong buying One but to me they are simply not worth anywhere near the amounts of money they command _RS Scene Tax_ not to mention they are very temperamental and can be Rot-Box's.

I am not Ford bashing by the way, I love the 3-Door and RS500 Cosworths to look at. I appreciate a good MK2 Escort, MK3 RS1600i and Series 1 RS Turbo's but they are all Cars from a certain era.

I have owned many 90's Sports Cars including Cavalier Turbo 4x4's, Volvo 850R's & T5R's, Nissan 200SX's, BMW E36 328i Sports, Honda Integra Type R's, Saab Viggen Coupe etc...All Great Cars in their own ways, Enjoyed Owning and Driving them but that box is ticked now for me and having been lucky enough to have sourced some of the best examples in the UK at the time I would never want to go back down the route of looking another and furthermore paying Double the amount for the privilege.

Totally appreciate the input though and your suggestions, As said there are Cars I can look at and appreciate but wouldn't want in my own Garage. :thumb:



mar00 said:


> you don't need much modifing for the FK2 if any for road really, set of KW coilovers, mild remap to smooth it out a bit or suit driving style, forged intercooler, fast road pads, most important full pro geometry setup, poly bushes if going on track, to sound a bit better a cat back exhaust
> 
> if it's not going on track regualrly pointles stripping anythng out, gain no benifit on public roads and more likely to make handeling worse by changing weight distribution,


My FK2 Comments and Stripping Cars out where not related to each other, I would't modify a Honda FK2 Type R if I went down that route, It would be a bit of an investment and left totally stock and I would aim to be buying from a Honda Dealer with a Warranty. From what I have read Remapping them is not advisable as the Gearbox's and Head Gaskets are becoming an issue on some Members Cars.

Track Days are not my thing, However the Fast Road/Clubsport effort appeals to me with Rear Seats removed, Some Lightweight Front Seats with some Decent Chassis upgrades but as said it wouldn't be done to an FK2.

More likely if I wanted a bit of a project or something to tinker with, An Older Civic Type R EP3 with a Supercharger Conversion or the likes I could justify partially removing the Interior and fitting a Pair of Lightweight Buckets in the Front and spending money on the Suspension, Brakes etc. As said just for Sunday Morning blasts over the Snake Pass, Woodhead and surrounding areas to where I live. It is One option.

I have done all manner of "Tasteful" and "Useful" Modifications on some of my Cars over the Years including Engine Conversions and been involved with Live Mapping on some of the Saabs.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

bonelorry said:


> Cheers for that, Quite some bespoke options on those links! I will choose my following words carefully as what One Car enthusiast likes and another can be miles apart and it wouldn't do for us all to love the same things so I don't want to come across the wrong way.
> 
> I do like the Megane and to be fair something like that would tick all the boxes as a Second Car although I am generally not a massive fan of Renault's or French Cars in General....I once had a Peugeot 306 Rallye many Years ago but sold it for an Integra Type R and never looked back. Different era of Cars though I appreciate.
> 
> ...


head gaskets are an issue on most tuned cars and normaly due to heat as most peolpe think the can just turn the boost up and fueling without looking at all the other parameters and sorting cooling, I drive one occasionaly on closed circuit running about 370BHP but with upgraded cooling system through out and never have a problem and its got over 70k miles and been running it since 15k miles, never had any gearbox problems either but it never does traffic light launches ,


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

mar00 said:


> head gaskets are an issue on most tuned cars and normaly due to heat as most peolpe think the can just turn the boost up and fueling without looking at all the other parameters and sorting cooling, I drive one occasionaly on closed circuit running about 370BHP but with upgraded cooling system through out and never have a problem and its got over 70k miles and been running it since 15k miles, never had any gearbox problems either but it never does traffic light launches ,


Would be leaving mine stock if I went down that route, To be honest even if the FK2 had 500BHP my Old Kawasaki ZX10R Motorbike was 200bhp and would do 0-150MPH in 10 Seconds and would have murdered most Cars in a straight line so any car I buy is not going to give the same Performance and I would just leave it alone and enjoy it for what it is as I don't want to get too involved chasing numbers.

The issue is the Head Gasket Design, Honda Dropped the Part used on the FK2 Model and when you buy One now will only supply a Head Gasket used on the FK8 Model. They obviously knew there was a design issue as they changed the design for the Newer FK8 Model. I have seen a few Gaskets Fail between the Cylinders on Stage 2 Powered Cars. Mapped by TDI North too who are a very reputable outfit.

I agree though, Bad mapping and excessive heat can be an issue. You can also just have bad luck. I wouldn't let what I read put me off buying an FK2 as I like them, I do feel personally on a 2.0 4 Cylinder Turbocharged engine that is 300BHP out of the Box this is adequate really, I know people who run 450BHP on MK7 Golf R's but I wouldn't want to go that far.

The FK2 is just One of many possible Cars that I could potentially go for.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Civic for daily duties..either petrol or diesel depending on your journey profiles.

Jaguar XKR for the weekend toy.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

In fairness I would feel the same about the cars in the links I posted :lol: 

I'll keep throwing random stuff out there, we'll find something !

How about an Alfa 147 GTA ?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

For 25K I would have a BMW E90 M3, some cash left to keep it and run around in a Toyota Aygo/Auris or something.

Boxster wouldn't be enough for me and the budget won't stretch to a 911, so the M3 is the next step down.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just going to throw some random in...

What about something like a Mercedes C63? They sound dirty.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> Just going to throw some random in...
> 
> What about something like a Mercedes C63? They sound dirty.


As much as I like them, They are practically a Supercar with Supercar Running Costs. I like to do the odd bit of Servicing myself where I can from home but that would have to go to a Specialist for pretty much everything and I could well imagine it costing an extortionate amount just to keep it on the road.

That is why I stopped looking at Audi B7 RS4's or anything V8 for that matter, Just the complexity of them.

My OCD dictates whatever I buy it has to be a top condition, Low Mileage example and I would rather buy a tidier Car that offers less Performance that I can comfortably afford to Maintain, Repair if it requires it and enjoy driving it without worrying than the most outrageous and average example Car just because it comes into my price range.

Hope that makes sense :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If the complexity of a BMW M3 puts you off, would you step down/back toward the 4wd rally brigade? Some potent performance, legions of online enthusiasts and lots of scope for upgrades if you can live with the looks?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Couple of grand on a Jazz, run around sorted.

£23k to play with on some jap metal -

https://www.torque-gt.co.uk/impreza-v4-type-r-060320.html

https://www.torque-gt.co.uk/dc5-track-car-131119.html

If you are considering an EP3, then look at the CH1 ATR, the CH1 was the last of the proper old school Type Rs, the EP3 was more of a bolt on job for a mass market. £5k will see you a good one, I'd love £15k to spend on mine


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

ollienoclue said:


> If the complexity of a BMW M3 puts you off, would you step down/back toward the 4wd rally brigade? Some potent performance, legions of online enthusiasts and lots of scope for upgrades if you can live with the looks?


Yes quite happily, Its not a daily so doesn't have to be luxurious. Its more of a replacement for a Motorbike so just needs to be fun and offer enough Performance to keep me happy.

Of all the Cars I have had over the Years I have never had an Impreza, I have always liked the 2005/6 UK Cars which where the last of the Blob Eye and last of the 2.0 but had a Wider Track and Variable Centre Diff etc.

It is not just the complexity of the M3, Its more what they offer in terms of Performance per ££££ which for me is not a great Deal. Historically I have gone for Modified Cars that offer a lot of Performance for much less than M3 money or M3 running costs and generally something a bit older and that was mainly down to my budget and income.

Furthermore I have never gone down the 2 Car route, It has always had to be a One Car does all so always played safe with the Golf GTI's and Golf R's as Daily Drivers. The last MK6 Golf R DSG I owned I did a few Uprgades on including a Volkswagen Racingline Suspension, Team Dynamics Wheels with Michelin PS4 Tyres and a Stage 1 Map with Revo Intake which took it to 320BHP & 350LB/FT of Torque, Very capable car but boring to drive.

The most fun Car I have Owned were my 2 x Honda Integra Type R DC2's, Absolute blast. On the right roads in the right conditions such a rewarding Car to drive quickly


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

bonelorry said:


> Would be leaving mine stock if I went down that route, To be honest even if the FK2 had 500BHP my Old Kawasaki ZX10R Motorbike was 200bhp and would do 0-150MPH in 10 Seconds


I suppose it's what you think is fast all super bikes will do that ,

if I build something again it would still be a rear wheel drive, thought about making a GT86 go fast they look good too, or a 200SX if you can find a stock one,


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

mar00 said:


> I suppose it's what you think is fast all super bikes will do that ,
> 
> if I build something again it would still be a rear wheel drive, thought about making a GT86 go fast they look good too, or a 200SX if you can find a stock one,


Already Owned 2 x Nissan 200SX S14A Tourings, One was standard-ish, The other was used at Nurburgring regularly by its previous owner so was quite modified chassis wise and circa 300bhp.

Not a Car I would want to own again.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

bonelorry said:


> Already Owned 2 x Nissan 200SX S14A Tourings, One was standard-ish, The other was used at Nurburgring regularly by its previous owner so was quite modified chassis wise and circa 300bhp.
> 
> Not a Car I would want to own again.


I was thinking S15,

I wouldn't say C63 is a super car and not that expencive to maintain as with M3, one of the biggest common costs for this range of cars are brake disks though, I have a car with ceramics and they are expencive , but a major service is only £600,


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think you need to build something


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

So a Subaru it is then!

Buy a higher mileage one for a song since you will have the engine and clutch redone anyways?

I quite like the old Subaru hatchback, looked pretty mean with the right footwear and can be modded up. Not too wings/gold wheels either if you don't want to much of that.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Couple of grand on a Jazz, run around sorted.
> 
> £23k to play with on some jap metal -
> 
> ...


I like DC5's very much, Owned a couple of DC2's in the past.

I can't really get a DC5 as my next door neighbour has a TDI North Turbocharged DC5 which is knocking on 400bhp.

I have also Owned a 2004 Civic Type R EP3 as a daily in 2016 when I was between Cars, I enjoyed it very much but would want a high specced one as a dedicated toy.

Totally forgot about the FD2 Civic Type R, Quite like those too but again would want it Supercharged to tick the Performance box.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about a Mini GP2 or this from my watch list ....

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...e/968/-46-1994-porsche-968-clubsport/10043215


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Cheers for everyones input, I will keep you posted on what I go for.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I sold an M135i last year and bought an FK2 which is now my only car and used for the commute (Sheffield based also) and weekend fun.

It does both far better than the BMW ever did and doesn't need anything in the way of modifications to put a smile on your face. Especially not in the suspension department, in fact I rarely bother with +R mode as it's too stiff for the road.

I've had various things over the years, some quicker, some slower, including a track prepared EP3, high compression, caged, adjustable everything suspension wise, etc and the FK2 out handles that out of the box.

Similar to your thinking I purchased from Honda as an approved used car which did cost more but I prefer the peace of mind.

Apologies if I've missed it in the thread but I'd suggest driving one if you haven't already. I test drove a Golf R when looking to buy this as I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out and it felt numb in comparison. Although the blip on downshift with the DSG box had me grinning like a child!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I sold an M135i last year and bought an FK2 which is now my only car and used for the commute (Sheffield based also) and weekend fun.
> 
> It does both far better than the BMW ever did and doesn't need anything in the way of modifications to put a smile on your face. Especially not in the suspension department, in fact I rarely bother with +R mode as it's too stiff for the road.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, I know your username from somewhere but don't know where from???

I also have to thank you because an M135i falls into my price range and was something I considered although I think it would be fine as a Daily I don't think it would feel special enough as a second Car for occasional use.

I have Owned a couple of Golf R's One both Manual and DSG and although it was a capable Car I found it boring to drive and it had no character.

That was my reasoning for considering an FK2.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Think I would have a Caterham and a 1.4 Golf.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> Cheers for that, I know your username from somewhere but don't know where from???
> 
> I also have to thank you because an M135i falls into my price range and was something I considered although I think it would be fine as a Daily I don't think it would feel special enough as a second Car for occasional use.
> 
> ...


Likewise your username is familiar to me.

Might be from many years ago on Migweb perhaps?

In honesty, the M135i to me at least was just a 1 series with a big engine. Amusing in a straight line but other than that rather dull.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Likewise your username is familiar to me.
> 
> Might be from many years ago on Migweb perhaps?
> 
> In honestly, the M135i to me at least was just a 1 series with a big engine. Amusing in a straight line but other than that rather dull.


I can remember when Migweb used to be one the busiest car forums on the web. It was dead last time I took a peek.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Likewise your username is familiar to me.
> 
> Might be from many years ago on Migweb perhaps?
> 
> In honestly, the M135i to me at least was just a 1 series with a big engine. Amusing in a straight line but other than that rather dull.


Migweb!!!

Yes I was on there, Had a String of Vauxhalls between 2005-2009. Cavalier SRI's, Astra GTE's & GSI's, Nova GTE with a 2.0 16V Conversion, Cavalier Turbo etc.

Blast from the past there.

You will probably remember ChrisS from Sheffield with the very non Standard Silk Violet Nova GSI LOL.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> Migweb!!!
> 
> Yes I was on there, Had a String of Vauxhalls between 2005-2009. Cavalier SRI's, Astra GTE's & GSI's, Nova GTE with a 2.0 16V Conversion, Cavalier Turbo etc.
> 
> ...


Those were the days. I used to be big into Vauxhalls many moons ago with my MK1 Astra GTE that I still hold in high regard to this day!

A couple of MK2 GTE's and a Nova SRI with an XE.

I remember ChrisS well and his Nova. Was a beast back then, I recall him showing an Evo VI a clean pair of heels when went up to a meet. I've not seen him for good few years. Big into his Honda's drag cars these days it seems.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I can remember when Migweb used to be one the busiest car forums on the web. It was dead last time I took a peek.


It's a shame really as it was a great forum that seems to have gone the way of many and become fragmented over Facebook.

It's to Detailing Worlds credit that it's not gone down the same route and remains a busy place with good contributors.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

gatecrasher3 said:


> It's a shame really as it was a great forum that seems to have gone the way of many and become fragmented over Facebook.
> 
> It's to Detailing Worlds credit that it's not gone down the same route and remains a busy place with good contributors.


Back then Vauxhall was a really popular brand in the performance scene. There was lots of seriously modified cars too.

Everyone has moved on to BMW, Audi, VW.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Those were the days. I used to be big into Vauxhalls many moons ago with my MK1 Astra GTE that I still hold in high regard to this day!
> 
> A couple of MK2 GTE's and a Nova SRI with an XE.
> 
> I remember ChrisS well and his Nova. Was a beast back then, I recall him showing an Evo VI a clean pair of heels when went up to a meet. I've not seen him for good few years. Big into his Honda's drag cars these days it seems.


Small world in the Car community!

I will keep you posted but at current an FK2 is One of the front runners for a Toy.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> Small world in the Car community!
> 
> I will keep you posted but at current an FK2 is One of the front runners for a Toy.


I'd be interested to see what you think of one.

When I first considered it I did have a wobble as I appreciate the look of it can be an acquired taste and I'm not getting any younger! But I've come to realise that it looks are actually one of the things I love about it.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I'd be interested to see what you think of one.
> 
> When I first considered it I did have a wobble as I appreciate the look of it can be an acquired taste and I'm not getting any younger! But I've come to realise that it looks are actually one of the things I love about it.


I have Owned a Creme Yellow Volvo 850 T5R before, It doesn't get much more extreme than having that parked outside the House and people associating it with a Skip.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

bonelorry said:


> Already Owned 2 x Nissan 200SX S14A Tourings, One was standard-ish, The other was used at Nurburgring regularly by its previous owner so was quite modified chassis wise and circa 300bhp.
> 
> Not a Car I would want to own again.


£26k may get you a 180...:thumb:

https://www.torque-gt.co.uk/blog/post/spotted-nissan-180-sx-tomei-2.2/


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Shiny said:


> £26k may get you a 180...:thumb:
> 
> https://www.torque-gt.co.uk/blog/post/spotted-nissan-180-sx-tomei-2.2/


I could go to £30K easily but I have capped my amount to £25K.

The Nissan though. Not worth it, Not in a Million Years. To me anyway.

I could have had an Immaculate 180SX about 10 Years ago for about £8000 and turned it down.

Nowadays I am well past all that, I prefer OEM and Immaculate. I am not going to get my leg in with an Old Jap Car that resembles anything Fast and Furious. :lol:

Cheers though.

As said I will mull it over, It will be something 10 years or less in age if I decide to get something. Sitting on my Cash for now as this Corona Crap is giving my Wifes Business a real beating so there wont be any big purchases


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

bonelorry said:


> Nowadays I am well past all that, I prefer OEM and Immaculate. I am not going to get my leg in with an Old Jap Car that resembles anything Fast and Furious. :lol


I totally agree. My (almost ) OEM 18 yr old Swindon built Old Jap Car -


----------

